# firefox Strikes Again



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Can someone help me please, I have been using Firefox Web Browser for ages and then along comes a new version..........so I download it and now it has "munched" my previously faultless Google webpage translation tool, the one that translates the whole page when you click on the button, and replaced it with Fox Lingo.........Grrrrrrrr

So, I have searched high and low to find the translator tool to reinstall but all I keep getting is the software for cut and paste. 

Anyone have any ideas where to get this from?

Thanks

Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Firefox 5 is out and works. 4 was rubbish dump it, none of fixes solved problems.
You might want to try Google Chrome even better when it comes to translation.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Google Chrome all the way..... You'll never go back....


----------



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

Google Chrome is brilliant for translation, if loaded correctly it will immediately open up all foreign language pages once selected. 

Google Chrome has set a bench mark for simplicity, speed and less clutter.

Windows Browser 9 has followed that format.

Google are working on a FREE operating system that will give Microsoft & Linux a run for their money. I have tried the Beta version, not brilliant but give it time - watch this space Bill Gates


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Google Chrome for me!


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Made the switch last night to chrome.......so far so good and thanks to all for the recommendation.
Only one website I am struggling with is this one......I keep getting the following message.

Error 324 (net::ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE): The server closed the connection without sending any data.

Any ideas anyone????

Thanks
Rob


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

nope sometimes happens when connection is poor otherwise fine.

if you send links to a page via email you need to download an extension


----------



## Dr Bear (Jun 29, 2011)

Yep Got Chrome just for the translation function. Pure gold.


----------



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

Dr Bear said:


> Yep Got Chrome just for the translation function. Pure gold.


Google Chrome was very slow getting off the ground but that is the past, I read something to the effect it has overtaken Firefox, with the clout of Google behind it expect great things to come like a fully functional Google Cloud. They have been working on this for the last 10 years.

The Mac I Pad and other Google products now and the future is the way home computers and phones are the way forward. That does not mean we should all jump out and buy one, on the contrary, sit tight the others will eventually catch up and prices will come down.

The problem with Portugal unless you live in Lisbon, PT and the rest will never deliver a fast download speed to really appreciate all this new technology and yet charge stupid prices for a third world country service.


----------

